# Igf-1 des



## SwoleZilla (Aug 18, 2011)

ok guys quick question

so i scooped up a few thangs of igf DES. i was just wondering if 25 each side (total of 50) for twice as many days as if i were to do 50 each side (total of 100) would be better...or would hundo a day for 2 months be ok?

if i do 50 ED i would be going for 4 months


i just want the most gains...i can always get more also but i am just wondering if 100 would be the best way to go.

thanks guys


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

IMO go 100. 50 is good 100 is better. I wish I would have never wated time at 50.


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

I started my cycle with 50mcg, but soon bumped it up to 80mcg. I would start at 80-100, if I were you...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 18, 2011)

How long would you guys cycle this for?  I'm looking in to picking some up.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

40 days seems to be max so I would go 20-40


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 40 days seems to be max so I would go 20-40


 
Thanks for bro..  I still got a lot of reading to do on peptides before I jump in.  Seems so much harder to learn than aas.  Not many people talking about them.


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 40 days seems to be max so I would go 20-40


 

Yes, 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off, seems to be the best protocol.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off, seems to be the best protocol.


 

interesting

thanks guys ill do hundo for 4 weeks


----------

